# max ideal CPU temp when overclocked?



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

as stated.. whats the ideal temperature range? is 60c unsafe while testing with prime95 full load?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The maximum safe temperature of your CPU is dependent on the CPU itself and will be stated on the spec sheet for the specific processor. Overclocking does not change it. 

The 'ideal' temperature is the lowest possible. 60°C is safe for most processors though I don't like seeing any proc get to more than 50.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

i've overclocked my phenom II x4 840 to 3.6ghz without touching the voltages... its maxing at 60c with prime95 small FFT test with just its stock heatsink fan....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should not overclock with the stock heatsink they are not designed for this.

where are you getting the 60 degrees from? because I would expect it to be higher than that with the stock heatsink

you should not go over 60 degrees c with that cpu


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

im getting 60 degrees max CPU temp with prime95 small FFTs test


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes but prime doesn't show temps. you should always check your temps through the bios and or CPUID hardware monitor.

You will be risking damage to the cpu cooler by overclocking with it. This is the reason aftermarket heatsinks are created.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> you should not overclock with the stock heatsink they are not designed for this.
> 
> where are you getting the 60 degrees from? because I would expect it to be higher than that with the stock heatsink
> 
> you should not go over 60 degrees c with that cpu


The factory amd heat sink is actually quite decent if provided enough airflow. Im running 3.7ghz on stock Vcore with my 955. Never tops 60c while running prime. every day use rarely exceeds 53c

Its not the best granted but its far better then the crap intel tried to pass off as a heat sink.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I know but I still wouldn't risk it


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> I know but I still wouldn't risk it


im running hwmonitor while running prime95.. im planning to get myself a CM 212 or tx..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your at 3.2GHz stock so Oc'ing offers no real performance gain.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Your at 3.2GHz stock so Oc'ing offers no real performance gain.


what do you mean sir? im at 3.6ghz so it offers no gain?


----------

